# NEW RESEACH: Endometriosis article!



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://www.endometriosisassn.org/inthenews.html Contact: Mary Lou Ballweg, 414 355 2200EA/NIH study shows women with endometriosis at greater risk for several other diseasesEuropeï¿½s leading reproductive medicine journal, Human Reproduction, today reported that based on a study done by the Endometriosis Association and the NIH, women with endometriosis are significantly more likely than other women to suffer from a number of serious conditions.Endometriosis Association research beginning in 1980 showed links between endometriosis and allergies and other signs of immune dysfunctions which spurred its members to push for further research to determine what other diseases are more common in those with endometriosis.A research team from the Endometriosis Association in Milwaukee; the National Institute of Child Health and Human Development, Bethesda Maryland; and the School of Public Health and Health Services at George Washington University in Washington D.C. carried out and analyzed a survey of 3,680 members of the Endometriosis Association who had endometriosis. They found that among these women:20% had more than one other disease Up to 31% of those with co-existing diseases had also been diagnosed with either fibromyalgia or chronic fatigue syndrome and some of these had other autoimmune or endocrine disease Chronic fatigue syndrome was more than a hundred times more common than in the female U.S. population generally Hypothyroidism was 7 times more common Fibromyalgia was twice as common The autoimmune inflammatory diseases, systemic lupus erythematosus, Sjï¿½grenï¿½s Syndrome, rheumatoid arthritis, and also multiple sclerosis occurred more frequently Allergic and atopic conditions such as asthma and eczema were higher. 61% of the endometriosis sufferers had allergies compared to 18% of the U.S. general population, and 12% had asthma compared to 5%. If a woman had endometriosis plus an endocrine disease the figure for allergies rose to 72% and to 88% if she had endometriosis plus fibromyalgia or chronic fatigue syndrome. Two thirds reported that they had family members with diagnosed or suspected endometriosis, confirming research that suggested there is a familial tendency. ï¿½These findings suggest a strong association between endometriosis and autoimmune disorders,ï¿½ said lead investigator Ninet Sinaii from the National Institute of Child Health and Human Development. ï¿½Health care professionals may need to consider these disorders when evaluating their patients for endometriosis.ï¿½Ms. Sinaii stated ï¿½Women with endometriosis frequently suffer from autoimmune inflammatory diseases, hypothyroidism, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, allergies and asthma. It is evident that women with pelvic pain are not diagnosed as having endometriosis for many years, suggesting that physicians, especially those taking care of adolescents, should consider the diagnosis. These findings also suggest a strong association between endometriosis and autoimmune disorders and indicate the need to consider the co-existence of other conditions in women with endometriosis.Mary Lou Ballweg, President of the Endometriosis Association and co-investigator of the study said, ï¿½It is gratifying that the bigger picture of endometriosis as a serious immune and endocrine disease is finally coming to light. From our earliest research we were aware of the immune dysfunction common in women with endometriosis and their families. These important findings should spur more research.The Endometriosis Association is an international self-help nonprofit of women and girls with endometriosis and their families, physicians, scientists, and others interested in it. The Endometriosis Association has been headquartered in Milwaukee since it began in 1980 and now has members and groups in 66 countries. The Association provides support for those affected by endometriosis, and education about the disease. It also maintains the worldï¿½s largest research databases on endometriosis and supports related research around the world including the Associationï¿½s flagship research program at Vanderbilt University School of Medicine in Nashville, Tennessee. The Associationï¿½s Open Research Fund has supported 20 research groups in six countries in the last two years. For more information contact them at 1-800-992-3636 or www.EndometriosisAssn.org


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Jen, I've been totally there for the autoimmune thoughts for a long time.I have removed Garlic, Enchinacea and all and any SOY products from my diet and suppliment consumption.I could write a book on the subject.A lot of people will debate my theory.However, it is a belief and action thathelps me better my difficult circumstances and these days I think ommiting things is probably the best way to go.The International Pemphigus Foundation is a good web site for a very specific autoimmune disorder called Pemphigus.Because I beleive that all autoimmune disorders are linked by virtue of having a hyperactive immune system I have found the information on the Pemphigus site to be of great help.These are not immune defficiency problems. They are hyper immune disorders.Steroids are given as the basic treatment for these disorders.Steroids to supress the immune sustem from attacking the body.The major meds used are Prednisone and Azathioprine.The last thing any of us need in our systems are immune stimulents.On the Pemphigus web site you will find some very interesting articls on the autoimmune disease and food triggers.I think the site address is www.pemphigus.org.Kamie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for posting this Jen. It looks like some fairly convincing statistics that something goes on with the immune system in people with endo.karnie, I do think that it might be a problem with hypersensitivity. Might this be what you are suggesting?: http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual/section1...ter148/148a.htm I am very familiar with endo, fibro, and allergies. Was wondering if they might be connected in some way. I had often thought about having T-cell studies done.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've heard about this theory before, and it seems very plausible to me. I have probable adenomysosis, which is similar to endo. While I haven't tested positive for clear-cut automimmune illness, such as Lupus, I swear that I have an overactive immune system, though maybe not at disease level. (I also have an overactive/dysfunctional nervous system.) I have found I can't take a lot of Vit. C or Quercetin (which is supposed to be good for you) or misc. herbal antioxidants or else my sinuses don't work right. I expect I am allergic to mold/fungi and certain other things.Thing is, though, just a couple years ago, I was having a series of infections, like I was immune-deficient. It's confusing. It's like the immune system is overactive in certain areas and under in others.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Unmolded, yes, I do think the auto immune disorder thing could be a hypersensitivity problem or a metabolism problem.All the auto immune disorders are handled by a lot of the same meds and many of them have symptoms that are very similar.I'm really doing a shift from being immune stimulent responsive more to being immune support responsive.Like working with anti oxidents for support rather than substances that trigger the immune system into activity.I am finding that probiotics work well for me as support too.I'm scheduled to have a consult with a reproductive endocrinologist to discuss my on going illness that is all tied into my IBS.So it should at very least be interesting.Kamie


----------

